# DOVE THE VANDENGERG!!!



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

made it down to key west via a VERY screwed up adventure with continental airlines which by the way can lick my :moon. bastards canceled my flight, flew me to miami via atlanta. landed miami after midnight, where my buddy mike drove from past FL city to get my drunk ass from the airport....now that i had a moment to vent

WHAT A DIVE!!!!

we had 150'+ of verticle viz and seas of 1 foot in BLUEWATER. this wasn't any brackish green rain water...i kept waiting for a marlin to swim by in this cobalt. the vandenberg is sitting in 147' to the sand....like 80' to the flight deck (may have been 70') and 30' to the top. 6 MILES FROM THE BEACH!!!! it took the captain longer to shut up about the ship than it did to ride out. went on a 46' newton named PHOENIX with southpoint divers downtown key west. cool bunch of folks...friggin hippies.

dove with mike, his friend alan, and a european named ronnie thatpassed up a trip to the fully nude strip club to go to hooters when we got back.

we did back to back dives on the vandy instead of going to another site. i think we had 45minutes ish on the first and 38 on the second. not much marine life to speak of...just a couple barracudas and some yellowtail snapper. wreck is still pretty baron...only 5 months old, but after the stretch of not diving i've had over the last few months it was great. per usual we had to "tag" the ship with the MBT plate....i'm positive it will be a while before anyone finds it to remove it!!! we did a full tour of the ship including spending a few minutes under the stern at the rudder and under the bow in the debris field. there was crap everywhere from the explosives from being sunk. well, enough narrative, on to the pics. i didn't edit them so thier big...oh well

cheers























































that would be the boat on the surface from 130'























































probably my favorite picture...of mike...wish i would have gotten the same one :banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That is bad ass sean! Sweet pics man! The boat on the surface looks 20 feet away, not 50 or so. Nice water


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures! Man i'm jealous. Looks like it was warm too.


----------

